# Jalapeno on the pit recipes?



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

Co worker just gave me about 50 nice size jalapenos out of her garden. I want to put them on the pit this saturday during a cook off at Halls Bayou bait camp. Does anyone know a good way to stuff them whole and some ideas. I have seen a rack with holes to place the peppers upright on the pit. where can I find one? Please help.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://www.bbqblanton.com/jalapeno1.htm

http://leos.zoovy.com/category/chile_grills/

or look around

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-49,GGLR:en&q=jalapeno+pepper+rack


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*My way*

Remove the seeds, stuff with cream cheese and wrap with bacon and grill them.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> Remove the seeds, stuff with cream cheese and wrap with bacon and grill them.


good, but stick a skrimp in there with the cream cheese...:dance:


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

you can find those racks at gander mountain and I think i have seen some at bass pro.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You can find the rack at Academy and sometimes Walmart and HEB.

And to BBQ/Smoke them.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=120721


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

Need to pick one up today, so I know where I will be heading after work. The ones online recommended by Waterspout are cool. Thanks for the local locations to find them , Mickey5978 and Too Tall.


----------



## twhitis (May 13, 2007)

halve and seed jalepons. then stuff with a mixture of crab meat, onion, and cream cheese. put a piece of bacon on top and cook!


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Poppers*

bayoudj,

I recommend taking the peppers, split them down one side and scrape the seeds out. Then, get some monterry jack cheese and shrimp and stuuf the pepper with them. Wrap with bacon (tip, lightly cook the bacon in a skillet before wrapping if you like crispy bacon) and place on the not too hot grill. The cheese will melt and the shrimp will cook and be ready abaout the time the bacon is crisp.

I recommend an adult beverage with these. The only problem will be getting them to the table without eating them all first.

Tight Line,

Capt. Carman


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Split shrimp deep to devein but don't butterfly, fill the split with jalapeno wedge, wrap in bacon, run a skewer from belly to back on a bunch of these, just before done place a thin layer of cheese over the bunch


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

Used the jalapeno rack from academy and cooked about 100 of those bad boys this past weekend. Stuffed them with cheese, backstrap, spinach dip, turkey, sausage....what ever we could find. lots of compliments from the crowd. Thanks to everyone for the recipe ideas


----------



## GafftopTim (May 26, 2007)

*poppers*

Capt. Carman,
Great recipe for the peppers,My wife loves them.


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm going to have to try the apple corer idea. I've been slicing them in half and taking a spoon to de-seed them.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

I got mine from Academy. If you have a lot of them to do using a cake decorator to stuff them with saves a lot of time.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Try this cut in half and seed, I also mix in serranos , put in a tin foil boat cover with tony's and wrap tight and through on the pit , I also do this with large white and purple onions and its awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

After stuffing with cheese and coating with batter, put them in the *freezer* until ready to cook. Drop them in a fryer and when the outside is done the cheese will not have run out.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Oceola said:


> After stuffing with cheese and coating with batter, put them in the *freezer* until ready to cook. Drop them in a fryer and when the outside is done the cheese will not have run out.


HAH! I was waiting on someone to mention the FREEZER. This is the ONLY way to do them IMO. Not only for frying, but on the grill too.

I clean my peppers by cutting the top off a 1/4" or so below the stem to
make a "cap", it takes a little effort to get the seeds and ribs out but the final
product is great, almost ZERO leakage.

I'll cook and drain some chorizo or some of my homemade venison pan sausage (or chopped raw shrimp) and add to my CREAM CHEESE, stuff peppers (and cap)
reassemble and wrap in bacon, secure with a couple of toothpicks at a diagonal throught the cap from opposite sides.

FREEZE SOLID, then on to a very hot grill, when the bacon's done the rest of the pepper is done.

The freezing thing works great for wrapped doves too.

Sorry I got so long winded!


----------



## JBooth (Aug 23, 2007)

Try googling up chili griller, there are a lot of links to be found there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

split the stem end , remove seeds

mix 1/2 mild breakfast pan sausage with 1/2 chorizo

add 1 lb shredded taco cheese and fine chopped white onion

stuff and wrap w bacon and cook as above...........


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

I have heard that using the canned pickled jalopena's stuffed for deep frying or grilling work better do not vary much in heat..like the fresh ones. Just roll them in batter like the fresh ones to deep fry..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How do you batter them and then stick them in a freezer without making a mess? Or did I miss something?

Oh, try dipping them in Ranch after the grill. They're delicious that way , too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Armadillo Eggs!! Pull the stem off and trim just a hair off the end as not to make a hole. Cut them in half long ways and de seed, they should look like a little boat with a transome. This will not let the cream cheese leak out when cooking. Fill with cream cheese. Next take some deer pan sausage or good store bought stuff and make a flat pattie. Place the stuffed 1/2 pepper in the middle and fold the rest of the sausage around in the shape of an egg. Remember to put a small piece of foil on top so you won't cook them upside down. Freeze them and cook them until the meat is done.


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

The best recipes Is, 

Anyone else's that is willing to do all that, while I set back with a cold one. Then call me when they are ready.

Anyone need a judge here for a cook off.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Amen!!*

AMEN BORTHER!!






Drifter :cheers:



Blue Light Special said:


> The best recipes Is,
> 
> Anyone else's that is willing to do all that, while I set back with a cold one. Then call me when they are ready.
> 
> Anyone need a judge here for a cook off.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

OYSTER SHUCKER said:


> Armadillo Eggs!! Pull the stem off and trim just a hair off the end as not to make a hole. Cut them in half long ways and de seed, they should look like a little boat with a transome. This will not let the cream cheese leak out when cooking. Fill with cream cheese. Next take some deer pan sausage or good store bought stuff and make a flat pattie. Place the stuffed 1/2 pepper in the middle and fold the rest of the sausage around in the shape of an egg. Remember to put a small piece of foil on top so you won't cook them upside down. Freeze them and cook them until the meat is done.


This is exactly what we do, but we coat them with shake n bake, after the sausage. They are always a hit! mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

